# John Innes No. 2



## ourmanflint (20 Feb 2014)

A few people seem to recommend John Innes No. 3 for a base layer, but was wondering if using John Innes No.2 with a few extra slow release granules would work just as well? Reason I'm asking is it's the only one I can get cheaply and conveniently 13L for £2.50.

Cheers


----------



## Tim Harrison (20 Feb 2014)

I'm sure that'd work out fine too...


----------



## BigTom (20 Feb 2014)

JI2 would be just fine for growing plants. Is this for your Paro tank? If so it really sin't suitable as it contains a lot of lime which will really push the pH and KH up.

John Innes Composts explained


----------



## Andy Thurston (20 Feb 2014)

Its the same basic mix with less nutrients added and people use slow release ferts in tanks, so why not?


----------



## ourmanflint (20 Feb 2014)

BigTom said:


> JI2 would be just fine for growing plants. Is this for your Paro tank? If so it really sin't suitable as it contains a lot of lime which will really push the pH and KH up.
> 
> John Innes Composts explained


 

Yes it was for my Paro's tank, hadn't realise it had added lime to it. I'll be using either rainwater or RO water for the tank though so will maybe do a test to see what happens. I suppose I could always give it a bit of a mild acid wash to dissolve the limestone quickly and then drain it out.
Is there another cheap alternative to JI?

Thanks for alerting me, appreciate it!


----------



## BigTom (20 Feb 2014)

I made precisely the same mistake when setting up my tnak intially. Was planning on stocking paros, didn't realise what was in the JI3 and ended up with 400ppm and a pH of 7.8.

See if anywhere near you has plain old topsoil. Or you could make your own with sand, grit, loam and leaf litter.

There's also this stuff which is a touch more expensive but has been tested by Alastair and found to have a negligible effect on water parameters - Original genuine AQUA SOIL formulated for your pond plants 20 Litres items in WaterGardening FutonSofaBedsDirect store on eBay!

Or something like cat litter would work.


----------



## Henry (21 Feb 2014)

I've used this in the past B&Q Value Multipurpose Compost 10L, 0000003550823. Does the job and is incredibly cheap.


----------



## Henry (21 Feb 2014)

I've used this in the past B&Q Value Multipurpose Compost 10L, 0000003550823. Does the job and is incredibly cheap.


----------



## Tim Harrison (21 Feb 2014)

In that case maybe a peat based compost would be better. Verve Aquatic Compost 20L, 0000003718216. You could also use peat on its own and add your slow release granules for good measure; it'd be a better bet for creating the black water conditions this genus need to thrive. I've used peat on its own in the past and had good plant growth.

Another alternative for the environmentally conscious is this loam based compost  20L WESTLAND AQUATIC COMPOST GARDEN PLANT SOIL CONTAINER POND FISH PLANT | eBay  It has a pH of around 6.0 to 6.5.


----------



## ourmanflint (21 Feb 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions fellas! The Verve stuff looks ok, though looks like it needs a good presoak to stop it from floating.


----------



## dw1305 (21 Feb 2014)

Hi all,
For _Parosphromenus_ I'd just use silica sand with a bit of acid leaves/leaf mould mixed in. Beech or Oak would do.
Crypts. grow fine in this, just not very quickly.

cheers Darrel


----------



## ourmanflint (21 Feb 2014)

Thanks for the tip Darrel! I would like to grow a wider variety of plants though, so I think some sort of soil should be the way to go.
Cheers


----------



## Lee Sweeting (21 Feb 2014)

I can vouch for the original pond aqua soil, I'm using this in my paro tank, and it's had very little effect on water parameters. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ourmanflint (21 Feb 2014)

Thanks Lee, 

Will check to see if I can source outside of ebay


----------



## darren636 (21 Feb 2014)

Lee Sweeting said:


> I can vouch for the original pond aqua soil, I'm using this in my paro tank, and it's had very little effect on water parameters.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 lee, what is the consistency of the soil?

Is it soil soil or rolled baked ?


----------



## Lee Sweeting (21 Feb 2014)

Its soil soil, haha and quite sandy.


----------



## darren636 (21 Feb 2014)

Lee Sweeting said:


> Its soil soil, haha and quite sandy.


 thanks


----------



## ourmanflint (21 Feb 2014)

At least I will be able to use the JI for my bananas and Cannas!


----------

